# My main craft squeeze. Hair bows



## Cococamila (Jan 29, 2014)

I just recently decided to start making lip balms and lotion bars for personal use and as gifts. My biggest passion is playing with ribbon. I have been making hair bows for 10 plus years now. I also do party planning on the side and will actually go this Thursday to a sewing learning class
I'm really excited about this forum.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 29, 2014)

What a gorgeous bow!  Love the raffia around the lip balms as well....


----------



## CupofChelsea (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the hair bow! That lollipop is adorable! My coworker loves wearing hair bows, and yours is probably the fanciest and coolest one I've seen!!


----------



## Cococamila (Feb 10, 2014)

Lindy said:


> What a gorgeous bow!  Love the raffia around the lip balms as well....




Thank you!


----------



## Cococamila (Feb 10, 2014)

CupofChelsea said:


> Love the hair bow! That lollipop is adorable! My coworker loves wearing hair bows, and yours is probably the fanciest and coolest one I've seen!!




Thank you


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 20, 2014)

Those are sooo cute! I love them!


----------



## Jencat (Feb 24, 2014)

Your hair bow is beautiful!  Do you sell them online anywhere?  Always looking for cool gift ideas for my nieces.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 2, 2014)

Great bow!  I am always looking for cute bowes with hair clips for my 2 year old daughter!  

Do you sell these online?


----------



## Cococamila (Mar 2, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Great bow!  I am always looking for cute bowes with hair clips for my 2 year old daughter!
> 
> Do you sell these online?




Thank you 
Yes I do. I'll message you the link to my etsy shop.


----------

